# Attic Romex tie-in



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

rmsowell said:


> I have an existing lighting circuit (20A) I ran for my outdoor soffet lights around the house. It only has 8 - 50W lights on it. I plan on adding in 7 more lights (65W) into the circuit for some indoor cans. This would give me a total of 855W. Fine for a 20A circuit.
> 
> I have now ran the new wire to my junction point in the attic (pain in the ass) for the indoor cans. Should these boxes be metal or plastic junction boxes? Does it matter? Can these be buried in the insulation, nailed into the roof joists?
> 
> ...




Even if you are an electrical engineer, this is too much like a DIY project. 

And, more importantly, if you are an electrical engineer - why dont you know the answer to these basic questions?

~Matt


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd use plastic, you don't want any amps to get out and burn your house down. DO NOT bury the boxes, bad , bad hazard,,,bad.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

I would use metal boxes with emt, but that's the Chicago Way!!!


----------



## rmsowell (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, I guess this is more of a DIY question. Thanks. Code is not specific about this


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> I would use metal boxes with emt, but that's the Chicago Way!!!


Why do you use exclamation points all the time? I hate exclamation points.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Use a wood box with a no cover,just let the insulation cover it.

WAIT.

If its already in insulation why do you need a box?


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Mr engineer
Ceilings and floors have joists, roofs have rafters or trusses. Just thought this might come in handy in your line of work.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I hate exclamation points.


 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> I hate exclamation points.


I hate idiots who put jboxes in attics......................unless its a big ass attic you can walk in or unless it can't be avoided.

ALWAYS use plastic boxes for NM. They are non conductive, just like the cable sheath .


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

quote=stars13bars2;147683]Mr engineer
Ceilings and floors have joists, roofs have rafters or trusses. Just thought this might come in handy in your line of work.[/quote]



classic!!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

220/221 said:


> I hate idiots who put jboxes in attics......................unless its a big ass attic you can walk in or unless it can't be avoided.
> 
> ALWAYS use plastic boxes for NM. They are non conductive, just like the cable sheath .


They really suck when they are right at the eve, past the hacked in air handler with razor sharp duct and under 6 inches of insulation.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

rmsowell said:


> Yes, I guess this is more of a DIY question. Thanks. Code is not specific about this


 
Actually, yes it is specific about this. 314.3


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

rmsowell, I see you have other DIY type threads as well. We're sorry, but this is not within the scope of this site. 
If you have DIY type questions please take them to www.diychatroom.com. Many of us are members there as well. 

It wouldn't be right that we remove other DIY questions but leave this.

Thanks for understanding.


----------

